# Аккордеон Supita - III 2019-2020 гг.



## Сергей Иванов (13 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте!!! Кто щупал новую супиту - III 2019-2020 гг.? Расскажите, у кого какие впечатления?


----------



## vev (13 Сен 2020)

Сергей Иванов, 
А они после полностью провальной второй на третью замахнулись???
Как-то слабо себе представляю, что немцы смогут вернуться на этот рынок...


----------



## Сергей Иванов (14 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Сергей Иванов,
> А они после полностью провальной второй на третью замахнулись???
> Как-то слабо себе представляю, что немцы смогут вернуться на этот рынок...


 Да, первая супита из первых выпусков была очень крутая машина (BMW - экстра класса). Обидно, то что на сегодняшний день, немцы не могут повторить того, что было спроектировано ранее. Немцы настырный народ и по идее должны что-то выродить существенное...


----------



## vev (14 Сен 2020)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Да, первая супита из первых выпусков была очень крутая машина (BMW - экстра класса). Обидно, то что на сегодняшний день, немцы не могут повторить того, что было спроектировано ранее. Немцы настырный народ и по идее должны что-то выродить существенное...




Следует читать "Немцы БЫЛИ настырный народ"... Увы, но сейчас Германия уже не та. Да и не было у Вельта ничего стоящего, кроме Супиты. Все остальное - весьма посредственно. А главное: ЗАЧЕМ? На рынке огромное количество инструментов из Кастельфидардо. Они уже есть и они часто очень высокого уровня.


----------



## ugly (15 Сен 2020)

Это чего там в первой Супите особо шедеврального? Корпус грамотный, но тяжелый. Механика надёжная, но не сказать чтобы легкая. Голоса вообще итальянские. Немцы (ГДР) делали надёжные и добротные вещи, но не исключительные.


----------



## kep (15 Сен 2020)

Господа эксперты, а вы Hohner за немца не считаете? А то мне много аккордеонистов рассказывали про Gola как лучшие аккордеоны из ныне выпускаемых.


----------



## vev (15 Сен 2020)

kep, 
Считаем... Вот только к "лучшим" как-то его сложно отнести. Были интересные модельки, но не более... ИМХО


----------



## 1alex123 (15 Сен 2020)

Доброго врeмeни. Послe Supita была модeль Weltmeister Cantora.
Тожe с итальянскими голосами и двухкамeрным большим басовым рeзонатором.
Таких инструмeнтов сдeлано было очeнь мало.
Hohner Gola - инструмeнт навeрно хороший, но дорогой до бeзумия.
Цeны на старыe инструмeнты от 15000€ до 35000€, а то и eщe вышe.


----------



## kep (15 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> Считаем... Вот только к "лучшим" как-то его сложно отнести. Были интересные модельки, но не более... ИМХО


Вот пример звука:


----------



## vev (15 Сен 2020)

kep, 

Костя, не воодушевил....


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> не воодушевил.


Не, ну ответ конечно весьма классный, голоса высокого уровня. Фишечка в том, что конкурента писали на старую мобилу, а Gola- на студийный микрофон с последующей профессиональной обработкой... .


----------



## Сергей Иванов (16 Сен 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Это чего там в первой Супите особо шедеврального? Корпус грамотный, но тяжелый. Механика надёжная, но не сказать чтобы легкая. Голоса вообще итальянские. Немцы (ГДР) делали надёжные и добротные вещи, но не исключительные.


В супите первого и второго выпуска, шедевральным оказался - тот самый и неповторимый фагот ломанной деки. Бьюсь об заклад, что на сегодняшний день, большинство топовых итальянцев не могут добиться такого преломления звука,как добились немцы в 70-х годов и понятное дело,что за бархатное и сочное звучание издаваемого звука, не так влияет итальянский фирменный голос, как конструкция аккордеона, а если быть точнее, засекреченная обработка дерева до сборки инструмента. Поэтому супита-II c итальянскими голосами потерпела фиаско.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (16 Сен 2020)

1alex123 написал(а):


> Доброго врeмeни. Послe Supita была модeль Weltmeister Cantora.
> Тожe с итальянскими голосами и двухкамeрным большим басовым рeзонатором.
> Таких инструмeнтов сдeлано было очeнь мало.
> Hohner Gola - инструмeнт навeрно хороший, но дорогой до бeзумия.
> Цeны на старыe инструмeнты от 15000€ до 35000€, а то и eщe вышe.


На Weltmeister Cantora играют многие румынские виртуозные исполнители. Мне тоже очень интересно, что это за инструмент такой? И кстати с микрофонной подзвучкой Cantora звучит даже очень ничего.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (16 Сен 2020)

Общался с дилером, вот что он мне сказал:
- Модель Supita III, которую презентовали в ноябре 2019 года уже запущена в производство. Над ее разработкой работали несколько лет мастера не только из Германии, но и из США и других стран. Она прошла тест на музыкальной выставке во Франкфурте в 2019 году, а потом еще пол года путешествовала по миру, и ее тестировали музыканты давая обратную связь. После сбора информации от всех музыкантов она была еще доработана с учетом пожеланий аккордеонистов мира.


----------

